# pohtineena



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I was reading one of the "letters to the editor" in a newspaper, and the writer begins with this sentence:

"Minä moneen kertaan asioita pohtineena ja nyt ns. käännynnäisenä Sepon artikkelin jälkeen, haluan kiittää NN:n tavoin......."

I have no idea what pohtineena's "perusmuoto" are. Perhaps "pohtia"?  What does it mean here?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

This verb form isn't very common in informal spoken Finnish.  _Pohtineena_ comes from _pohtia_, to think, to ponder.  The meaning is: _After thinking things over many times_ _I am now a kind of convert having read Seppo's article and I'd like to express my gratitude the way NN has done..._


----------



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I wonder how one might express the same thing in spoken English?

"Minä olen pohtinut asioita moneen kertaan, ja nyt olen tullut käännynnäiseksi Sepon artikkelin jälkeen. Siis haluan kiittää NN:n tavoin..." (?)


----------



## akana

Extra Virgin Olive Oil said:


> I wonder how one might express the same thing in spoken English?
> 
> "Minä olen pohtinut asioita moneen kertaan, ja nyt olen tullut käännynnäiseksi Sepon artikkelin jälkeen. Siis haluan kiittää NN:n tavoin..." (?)



Your rendition is very good! Though I assume you mean in Finnish?  

I think the na/nä ending in this sort of sentence means basically "as a..." or "as somebody who has..." so there is a subtle difference from the more straightforward "I have..."


----------

